# 

## mdzalewscy

Za 1,5 tygodnia wylewam fundamenty, zdaje sobie sprawę, iż fundament o szerokości 45cm zalewany z betoniarki w zupełności wystarczy dla domu parterowego o wysokości ściany 3 m (3W). Strop będzie gruszka. Przejrzałem ostatnich 30 postów w tej tematyce (jest ich mnóstwo), ale odpowiedzi nie znalazłem, jeden pisze, że zaoszczędził 500zł drugi, że taniej z gruszki, trzeci, że aż 50% taniej z betoniarki. A ogólnie to wniosek był w postach taki, że lepiej gruszkę bo lepszy beton (racja). Dla porównania wybierzmy beton B15 (maksymalny dla betoniarki) i najczęściej stosowany o ilości 10m3. Nie znam wszystkich cen, więc proszę forumowiczów o pomoc w obliczeniach.

SPRÓBUJMY OGÓLNIE PRZELICZYĆ KOSZT GRUSZKI I BETONIARKI 

*GRUSZKA B15*
np. 165zł netto za 1m3 (możliwość kupienia w tej cenie bez faktury)
+ pompa - jeśli zachodzi potrzeba
+ dodatkowe koszty, postój, itd.....
SUMA za 10m3 = 1650zł + koszty, minimum to te 1650zł  za 10m3

*BETONIARKA B15*

Cement 32,5 – około 300zł tona
Piasek - ? – jaka jest orientacyjna cena, zaproponowano mi 350zł za 11m3, czyli 1m3 = 32zł 
Kruszywo - ? – jaka jest orientacyjna cena za m3 ?
Praca, Prąd, itd….

No i jak dalej jakie proporcje dla B15 przy betoniarce - 1:2:4 - ?

*MYŚLE, ŻE TEN POST POMOŻE WIELU NIEZDECYDOWANYM*, podkreślam, że nie wdajemy się w dyskusje, co jest lepsze (bo wiemy że gruszka), bo na ten temat jest już 100 postów, tylko co konkretnie, z przykładami cen, jest tańsze, zakładamy teoretycznie, iż betony też są identyczne i mają tą samą wytrzymałość. Będe moderował ten post po otrzymywaniu kosztów. Każdy będzie miał ogólny przekrój i bedzie mógł potem wstawić swoje obliczenia i otrzymać wynik

----------


## inż. Baranina

Piasek:
W zaleznosci od zrodla, bo czesto trudno mowic o producencie  :smile: :
"zwykly" z nadziarnem - okolo 30 PLN/m3,
naturalny kopany - okolo 12-15 PLN/m3,
pozanormowy (moj osobisty faworyt) - okolo 8 PLN/m3.
Zwir:
gotowa mieszanka 0/16 - okolo 40PLN/m3,
frakcja 2/8 - okolo 40 PLN/m3,
frakcja 8/16 - 50 PLN/m3.
Tylko to nie jest tak, drodzy Panstwo. Nie mozna porownywac dwoch materialow o zupelnie innych wlasciwosciach!!! To jest mniej wiecej jak:
... AUDI i Polonez sa samochodami...i praktycznie na tym konczy sie ich podobienstwo. Oba laczy tylko wspolna nazwa. I podobnie jest z tymi betonami. Oczywiscie podobienstwa ida dalej... I Audikiem i Polonezem dojedziemy w wybrane miejsce, ale...no wlasnie!
Nie twierdze, ze beton wykonany na budowie, to murowana katastrofa. Niemniej jednak, zeby wykonac dobrej jakosci mieszanke, trzeba odpowiednio dobrac stos okruchowy, ilosc wody i domieszek chemicznych, ktorych praktycznie nikt na budowach nie stosuje. W efekcie sypiemy wszystko na oko. Przelewamy wode do zadanej konsystencji - zupy. Wskaznik w/c bliski jednosci, co sprawia, ze sypiac nawet 400 kg cementu/m3 otrzymujemy ledwo B20. Ze o segregacji poszczegolnych skladnikow nie wspomne!!!
Do drobnych prac - jak najbardziej z betoniarki. Ale fundamenty, czy stropy...ja wiem??? Poza tym, te roznice w kosztach sa czesto iluzoryczne. Zeby wykonac dobry beton trzeba miec swiadomosc tego, co sie robi i w jaki sposob moze to wplynac na jakosc stwardnialego kompozytu. 
Dobra nie truje dluzej, bo i tak majstrowie maja to w d...

----------


## mdzalewscy

inżynierze chcemy tylko porozmawiać o kosztach, wiemy co jest lepsze (było już 100 postów). Prosze o dalsze ceny i proszę podać mi przybliżoną proporcję na B15

----------


## Marcin z Pomorza

Zamawiaj gruszkę i nie licz. Nie opłaca się lać betoniarką, wiem to z własnych wyliczeń. No i bardziej pracochronne.

----------


## art63

> SPRÓBUJMY OGÓLNIE PRZELICZYĆ KOSZT GRUSZKI I BETONIARKI 
> 
> *GRUSZKA B15*
> np. 165zł netto za 1m3 (możliwość kupienia w tej cenie bez faktury)
> + pompa - jeśli zachodzi potrzeba
> + dodatkowe koszty, postój, itd.....
> SUMA za 10m3 = 1650zł + koszty, minimum to te 1650zł  za 10m3


Te ceny musisz mocno targować!
Myśle że jesli betoniarnie masz w granicach do 10km to b15 można wytargować (netto do zapł. ) nawet 150,00 z pompą i transportem
Przypomnij przy targowaniu że to początek i jeszcze są płyty

----------


## caleb

Nie na co filozofowac, radzę lać z gruszki, bedzie prościej,szybciej i niekoniecznie drożej.W zeszłym tygodniu brałem beton B15 140 zł netto, 10m3. Jesli chcecie koniecznie znać proporcje to proponuje zapytać w betoniarni.
A propos cen, cen kiedy ja kupowałem cement po 300 zł za tone na składzie budowlanym, betoniarnia kupowała go w cementowni za 190 zł.
Duży może więcej.

----------


## ArtMedia

Tylko przy tym porównaniu należałoby nie uwzględniać pompy...
Albo uwzględniać ją w obydwu przypadkach. Możesz przecież wziąć gruszkę i wylewać beton np. do taczek tak jak z betoniarki. Równie dobrze wylewać z betoniarki do pompy, chociaż oba rozwiązania sa bez sensu.

----------


## inwestor

Mdzalewscy 
Nie opłaca się robić samemu betonu na budowie
- dużo gorsza jakość
- musisz kupić osobno piach osobno kruszywo i gdzieś to trzymać
- jak bedziesz kupować kruszywo i piach to przepłacisz bo musisz wziąść wiecej niż potrzeba,  tego precyzyjnie nie wyliczysz a nie będziesz poźniej zamawiać jednej tony jak ci zabraknie w efekcie zostaniesz z kupkami piachu i kruszywa z którymi trzeba bedzie cos zrobić
- nie masz na budowie możliwości dokładnego dozowania składników
- nie masz na budowie takiej betoniary która bedzie w stanie wymieszać konsystencję półsuchą
- będziesz mieć przerwy w betonowaniu bo nikt ci nie ukręci iluś tam m3 na fundament czy strop w ciagu dnia, przerwy w betonowaniu to zawsze pogorszenie konstukcji
- jak będziesz betonować fundament to musisz to zrobić maksymalnie szybko, jak spadnie deszcz i zrobią sie kałuże w wykopie to będzie kaszana

Generalnie kręceniu betonu na konstrukcję samemu to pomijając cenę zbyt duże ryzyko.

Jeśli chcesz obliczyć cenę betonu na budowie to dodaj jeszcze cenę plastyfikatorów bo musisz maksymalnie zmniejszyć ilość wlanej wody do mieszanki.

Szacunkowa cena 1 m3 betonu kreconego samemu
- cement 350 kg czysty - ok. 120zł
- piasek + kruszywo ok. 1,8 T - 50 zł
- plastyfikator  - ok. 30 zł

razem ok. 200 zł za 1 m3 kiepskiego betonu

Do tego dolicz jeszcze 1/2 dniówki robotnika i cenę pracy betoniarki 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## inż. Baranina

OK. Zupełnie teoretyczna receptura na beton wykonywany w warunkach budowy C12/15 (stare B15):

CEM II/CEM III - 280 kg/m3,
Piasek 0/2 - 688 kg/m3,
Zwir 2/8 - 590 kg/m3,
Zwir 8/16 - 688 kg/m3,
Woda - 168 litrow/m3
w/c = 0,6
Wszystkie wielkosci podane sa w odniesieniu do 1m3 mieszanki. Dla chcacych mozna to poprzeliczac na objetosc betoniarki.

----------


## Wakmen

Ja bez wachania i zastanowienia dwa dni temu zalewałem ławy B-20 w cenie 180 PLN za m3 z pompą i ... jestem zachwycony i jakością i szybkością i ceną. Nigdy bym tego nie zrobiłz betoniarki.

----------


## Rav

Zupełnie abstrahując od różnicy w jakości obu betonów, zupełnie nie opłaca się robić tego przy użyciu betoniarki.
Fundamenty wylewałem na jesieni, strop wczoraj. Jeszcze wisi...   :big grin:  
Za każdym razem skrupulatnie liczyłem co mi się bardziej opłaca i w każdym przypadku wyszło mi, że urabiając w betoniarce zaoszczędzę góra 100-200 zł, nie wspominając o tym, że kilku chłopa musi się wiele godzin zdrowo napracować.

----------


## mdzalewscy

i oto mi chodziło o przybliżone koszty, bo ja wiem co jest lepsze po przeczytaniu mnóstwo postów, na ten temat, tylko chciałem konkretny wynik (to zawsze przemawia). Do betoniarni mam blisko, sprzedadzą w netto. Majster schodzi mi 1000zł z ceny jak z gruszki

----------


## RyMario

Witam. Mi wyszły kwoty:
- gruszka: 160 za B15, 170 za B20 (bez VATu) za m sześć.
cena stropu ok. 24 m sześć. tak jak liczyłem to wyszłaby mi ok. 6 tys PLN z VATem (gruszka + pompa)
- betoniarka: 5 ton cementu - ok. 1500 PLN;
- żwir (bardzo dobry) - 800 PLN za ok. 30 ton;
- robocizna ok. 200PLN ;
-prąd - pomijalna ilość;
-woda - pomijalna ilość;

Razem:
 - gruszka - 6 tys. PLN;
 - betoniarka - ok. 2, 5 tys. PLN;

pozdr

----------


## Rav

RyMario, jak z 30 ton piachu i 5 ton cementu chcesz zrobic 24 m3 betonu?
30 ton piachu to w przybliżeniu 15 m3. 5 ton cementu to ok. 3 m3 + woda ok. 1 m3. To razem 19 m3 max. Jesli piach bedzie mokry, to jeszcze mniej, bo bedzie ciezki i 30 ton to mniej niż 15 m3 ale normalnie przyjmuje się, że m3 piachu o średniej wilgotności to ok. 2 tony.
Swoją drogą strasznie duży musisz mieć strop... 

Co do dokładnych kwot to mi na strop wyszło. 

9 m3 betonu B20 - 9 x 181,00 zł = 1629,00 = stargowałem na 1550 zł
Pompa do betonu - 300 zł 
Robociznę miałem wliczoną w stan surowy, zalewanie trwało 1h razem z wyrównaniem.
Razem zalanie B20 z gruchy: 1850,00 zł 

Betoniarka:
3 tony cementu - 3 x 340,00 zł = 1020,00 zł
20 ton dobrego piachu - 350,00 zł
Za robienie tego ręcznie we czterech przez 12 godzin non stop chłopcy zażyczyli sobie +400,00 zł.
Dodatkowo prąd i woda.
Razem: 1770,00 zł

Oczywiście wybrałem gruszkę i beton B20 bez dłuższego zastanawiania się...  :big grin:  [/b]

----------


## RyMario

Sorry. Tam było między 30 a 40 ton żwiru. Nie liczyłem tego dokładnie. W każdym bądź razie dwie wielkie wywrotki żwiru przywiezione TATRĄ o ładowności chyba 20 ton. 

pozdr.

----------


## Rav

Aaaa, to OK.
Ale i tak z ilości metrów sześciennych można wnioskować, że strop jest duży. Pewnie domek parterowy...   :Wink2:  ?

----------


## RyMario

Fakt, strop mały nie jest ok. 140 m. kw. Domek z poddaszem użytkowym. Wyszedł trochę wiekszy niż chciałem - robiłem projekt zamienny na bazie istniejącego stanu surowego. Musiałem zrywać dach bo jak to kupiłem to dach był tak zrypany, że jakbym go nie zerwał to wiatr by to zrobił za mnie. 


pozdr
RyMario

----------


## Dariuszfr

Witam, 
Mam pytanie: Zamierzam wylac pozadzke w dosc duzym budynku gospodarczym (60m2). Czy taniej jest zamowic gruche czy wynajac ekipe z betoniarka?

Jesli zamowilbym gruche to zaplace 160 pln za m3 betonu. Jak to wyglada jesli chcialbym samemu kupic cement i rozrabiac w betoniarce

prosze o rade
Pozdrawiam

----------


## anpi

Było już 1000 razy. Tańsza jest grucha, nie wspominając już o jakości betonu. A co do kosztów - z betoniarki możesz mieć tanio, tylko ze "zdobycznych" materiałów i jeśli pracownikom płacisz 0,50 zł za godzinę.

----------


## mdzalewscy

a jakie masz koszty dodatkowe (dojazd, pompa, inne), poza ceną betonu ?. Bo jeśli to same 160zł. To nie ma co się zastanawiać.

albo mi się wydaje, albo w ciągu 2 lat beton z gruchy sporo podrożał. Ja kupywałem w cenie około chyba 150zł za m3 i o ile sam beton może podrożał ze 15%, to dodatkowe koszty poszły w górę o 100%, na terenie miasta dojazd był za free teraz płaci się za każdy dojazd i koszt pompy chyba ze 100% w górę. Widzałem fakturę po ile mój teść płacił za beton przy dojeździe około 30km to naprawdę kupę kasy za metr. Wtedy robiłem wyliczenia to wychodziło z gruchy taniej gdybym dzisiejsze liczby wstawił to by napewno betoniarka taniej wyszła, pocieszeniem jest niewątpliwie duża lepsza jakość towaru z gruchy.

----------


## panda

> a jakie masz koszty dodatkowe (dojazd, pompa, inne), poza ceną betonu ?. Bo jeśli to same 160zł. To nie ma co się zastanawiać.
> 
> albo mi się wydaje, albo w ciągu 2 lat beton z gruchy sporo podrożał. Ja kupywałem w cenie około chyba 150zł za m3 i o ile sam beton może podrożał ze 15%, to dodatkowe koszty poszły w górę o 100%, na terenie miasta dojazd był za free teraz płaci się za każdy dojazd i koszt pompy chyba ze 100% w górę.


120 zł/m3 gruszką 6 m3 z dowozem 15 km w jedną stronę, 2 miesiące temu. Z pompy jeszcze nie korzystałem  :smile:

----------


## beton44

> to dodatkowe koszty poszły w górę o 100%, na terenie miasta dojazd był za free teraz płaci się za każdy dojazd i koszt pompy chyba ze 100% w górę. Widzałem fakturę po ile mój teść płacił za beton przy dojeździe około 30km to naprawdę kupę kasy za metr. Wtedy robiłem wyliczenia to wychodziło z gruchy taniej gdybym dzisiejsze liczby wstawił to by napewno betoniarka taniej wyszła, pocieszeniem jest niewątpliwie duża lepsza jakość towaru z gruchy.



znajduję pewne błędy w logice tej wypowiedzi  :big tongue:  


a cement/piasek/żwir to Ci dowiozą na budowę za darmo ????

----------


## Graczyk

O matko 160 zł. za m3.   :ohmy:  To chyba za chudziak a nnie B20. Kilka dni temu kupiłem B15 w cenie 213 zł/m3 i była to cena po targach albo raczej kolejny zakup w jednej firmie.   :Evil:  Beton jest strasznie drogi a jeśli jest tak tani jak twój to lepiej patrz im na ręce i sprawdzaj czy nie leją ci wody do wykopów. Moje ceny: B10 192; B15 213; B25W6 262.
Do gruchy bochodzą o ile zamówisz koszty pompy. U mnie 1h. kosztuje 130 zł. Nie biorą mniej niż za 1h. + 1h. dojazd co przy dużym laniu robi się solidnym wydatkiem.

----------


## miol

> O matko 160 zł. za m3.   To chyba za chudziak a nnie B20. Kilka dni temu kupiłem B15 w cenie 213 zł/m3 i była to cena po targach albo raczej kolejny zakup w jednej firmie.   Beton jest strasznie drogi a jeśli jest tak tani jak twój to lepiej patrz im na ręce i sprawdzaj czy nie leją ci wody do wykopów. Moje ceny: B10 192; B15 213; B25W6 262.
> Do gruchy bochodzą o ile zamówisz koszty pompy. U mnie 1h. kosztuje 130 zł. Nie biorą mniej niż za 1h. + 1h. dojazd co przy dużym laniu robi się solidnym wydatkiem.


Popieram, mi każą płacić 226zł/m3 B20 + 460zł za pompę do wylania całości (16m3)

----------


## uranos

miałem ten sam problem przy fundamentach:
beton z gruszki czy z betoniarki.

Jednak nie żałuję swojej decyzji.
Wylałem z gruszki 34 m3 betonu.

1. Beton z gruszki B-20 jest bez porównania lepszy niż z betoniarki.
2. Wylewanie trwało 1,5h. Z betoniarki pewnie cały dzień o ile ekipa byłaby zgrana.

Gdybym teraz miał jeszcze raz decydować wybrałbym znów gruszkę.

Jednak decyzja należy do ciebie

----------


## ewusia

Ja we wrześniu lałam beton na fundamenty i za 9m płaciłam 2000 zł z dojazdem 50 km i pompą ale bez faktury. Cena wyjściowa 248 zł za metr z pompą. Liczyłam tak jak Ty i wyszło że koszty porównywalne ale zajmie to ekipie co najmniej 2 dni . A tak godzina pracy maszyny i po robocie   :smile:

----------


## SławekD

> Witam, 
> Mam pytanie: Zamierzam wylac pozadzke w dosc duzym budynku gospodarczym (60m2). Czy taniej jest zamowic gruche czy wynajac ekipe z betoniarka?
> 
> Jesli zamowilbym gruche to zaplace 160 pln za m3 betonu. Jak to wyglada jesli chcialbym samemu kupic cement i rozrabiac w betoniarce
> 
> prosze o rade
> Pozdrawiam


Jeśli 60 m2 i pomieszczenie gospodarcze to pomyślałbym o miksokrecie. Ekipa powinna zadbać o żwir cement i w jeden dzień wszystko skończone. 
Kiedyś lałem taką posadzkę o podobnej powierzchni z gruchy, ekipie chyba dolało się trochą za dużo wody, była jesień beton nie specjalnie wiązał i sama woda wychodziła na wierzch. Teraz jak widzę posadzki z miksokreta to nie ma porównania.

----------


## Danielek

ja przeliczalem i wyszlo mi drozej o kilka % na niekorzysc gruchy.
Policzylem piach, wode, prad, czas robotnikow i cement.
Beton z gruchy u mnie 180 zl netto + pompa 210 zl za godzine.
Cement mam za 300zl /tona

ale jakosc napewno bez porownania, wiec na strop wybralem gruche.

----------


## SławekD

Strop, fundament zgodze się, bezapelacyjnie grucha ale tu mowa o posadzce w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, a grucha i pompa to też nie wszystko bo posadzka musi być równiutka   :Wink2:

----------


## Danielek

no tak  :wink:  ale betoniarnia moze rozny beton ukrecic, wiec na posadzke tez, a krecenie betoniarka na 60m2 troche czasu zabierze  :wink:  
Jak masz czas to mozesz krecic w betoniarce, cenowo wyjdzie podobnie.

----------


## SławekD

Dlatego wspomniałem o miksokrecie   :Wink2:   w całym domu mam takie posadzki i na pomieszczenie gospodarcze moim zdaniem nic lepszego nie jest potrzebne. Nie wiem jak to wychodzi cenowo w porównaniu z ekipą i betoniarką ale sądzę że porównywalnie ale na bank dużo szybciej będzie to zrobione miksokretem. A jeśli trafi się taka ekipa jak mi to tylko pozazrościć, ok. 100 m2 w ok 5-6 h i to bez żadnych rur w posadzce tylko na samej dłuuuugiej poziomicy ( akstra fachowiec ). Odchyłki na poziomicy 1,5 m wychodzą 1-2 mm. Ale wybór metody oczywiśicie należy do inwestora.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

ja mam wszystko z betoniarki i jestem b. zadowolony.
Ekipa brała tyle samo za betoniarke co za gruchę.
Po przeliczeniach - tansza betoniarka.
Do takich małych domków 120 m2 uzytkowej spokojnie moze byc krecone w betoniarce. Oczywiscie zaraz sie odezwią, ze jakość betonu itp.
eee tam 
Od x czasu tak robią, robili i robić bedą.

----------


## marcin_budowniczy

to jest tak jak z tymi wkładami do komina (pomijam gaz, olej)

----------


## acca5

U mnie taniej wyszedł chudziak z miksokretu niż z gruchy, na samym końcu betoniarka.

----------


## anpi

Jakieś straszne macie te ceny. Ja płaciłem miesiąc temu 145 zł brutto za B15, dowóz 150 zł.

----------


## michcioizi

aktualnie płaciłem za B20 - 207 zł z pompą m3 - a dojazd do mnie był około 9 km

----------


## tomek_lodz

180 zł m3 z dojazdem b15 ( nie wiem czy netto czy brutto   :Wink2:   bo faktury nie brałem ) a liczyłem jak wziąść dobru piasek ( np plukamy z rzeki to wychodzi drożej z betoniarki)

----------


## .::ROBSON::.

gdyż zastanawiam sie nad kupnem betoniarki o pojemności 2000 litrów takiej doczepianej do ciągnika rolniczego. koszt to około 10.000zł.
 czy ktoś mi moze pomóc czy będzie to opłacalne i jezeli tak to ile ?

bede potrzebował zalewać fundamenty pod ogrodzenia murów 2 metrowych, pod garaże, plac betonowy pod cięzkie maszyny itp.  w sumie bede potrzebował conajmniej 500 metreów sześciennych betonu chudziaka. 

koszt u mnie najmniejszy z gruszki to aktualnie 220zł. brutto/ metr sześcienny

częstotliwosć prac i ilość potrzebnego betonu skłania do szukania oszczędnosci.

mam własna koparkoładowarke i traktor z przyczepą o ładowności 20 ton.  kopalnie kruszywa 7km od planowanych robót.

cement kosztuje 340 zł/tona
piasek                 10zł/tona
żwir                    20zł/tona
woda                    5zł/metr
paliwo ciągnika      50zł/godzine

czy ktoś umie wyliczyc jaka wyjdzie oszczędnośc

----------

